# I quite like Mables" bed ..



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's managed to fold over the sheepskin part and get very comfortable.... strange because Mable never sleeps here but Wilf often does x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless he looks like a little dot in the big bed lol looks very comfy xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He went under it at one point lol xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I wonder if Mable will reclaim it now that Fergus has taken an interest? Ours rarely use theirs either...they prefer to crash out on the rug or flat-out on the laminate floor.  I only bought it because they started trying to squeeze themselves into the cat's bed, which was only big enough for one of them, and they were both trying to get into it at the same time! Now they've got one big enough for them both, they rarely sleep in it (although they do play in it, real rough n tumble games that make it flip over and upside down!)


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy always likes to put her head on a pillow.
Love the lovely shaggy coat x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is a doll!! You must be over the moon. How is having 3? Is it much harder? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah I want to get in there with him! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think it will be....having three in the house doesn't seem any different really. Just the puppy stuff at the moment, I don't like leaving him....didnt with the others, obviously your on toilet duty at the moment but he pops out and back in, feeding him when the others aren't being fed feels mean too. But these things are temporary xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks adorably cute and like he's enjoying that slumberful bed of sleep! 

Lucky boy.. Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is a doll!! You must be over the moon. How is having 3? Is it much harder?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I knew you weren't ruling it out!

Fergus is just too cute - that is the same as Dudley's old 'humpy cushion'!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I knew you weren't ruling it out!
> 
> Fergus is just too cute - that is the same as Dudley's old 'humpy cushion'!!


It was just an innocent question.  When I puppy sat I found three to be...a challenge. I think a fenced in yard would fix most of the issue but then i would not be able to afford another dog...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It was just an innocent question.  When I puppy sat I found three to be...a challenge. I think a fenced in yard would fix most of the issue but then i would not be able to afford another dog...


I know what you mean.. We put a fence in for Lola who was escaping through the hedge!  The fence cost £700


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

He's a big boy don't you know - needs a big bed!


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Rocko likes to sleep just like that.... I found that the expensive bed I got him he never used... But the cheapest one from pets at home is his favourite because the edge is low. They love to rest their heads...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I quite like Mable's bed too!!! 

I could jump right in there no probs...

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's just too cute for words


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! I can't wait til Poppy can make use of the lovely comfy bed we've got stashed ( when she's stopped chomping) xx his coat is beautiful, like a choc chip cookie!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's only borrowing it Marrion lol ... Unfortunately he's still behind bars at the moment ....well not precisely, at 'the moment ' him and Mable are with me on the settee xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

He's so beautiful! Ive never seen a 'poo with his colouring in person! And I'm meeting more and more each day! Do Wilf and Mable get jealous when everybody fusses him? My mum's dog still gets quite jealous when people fuss Sid, she tries to lick everyone's face as they lean over to pet him, as if to say "hey pet me too!"!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a task to greet them all, Mable is jealous then but Wilfs fine xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> He's only borrowing it Marrion lol ... Unfortunately he's still behind bars at the moment ....well not precisely, at 'the moment ' him and Mable are with me on the settee xx


Ooooo things are getting better then? is mable just put out as she is no longer baby?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I was wondering?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she is a tad jealous ....Wilf just thinks oh that old chestnut again, Mable has never had to make any adjustments xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah, you can't blame her, the new pup on the block taking her place...... And her bed!!! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's not bothered about the bed she only goes in it to get her kong when I go out....if she has a treat or needs to rub her back its off to Wilfs bed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless her - so she's not territorial - just jealous?? X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Watch out Karen, I see a pattern forming...Fergus pinches Mables bed, so Mable pinches Wilfs bed, so Wilf pinches.... your OH wont mind bunking down in the spare room to make room for Wilf in yours will he??!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol ... I don't see him in the crate lol ....normally Wilf and Mable come up first thing in the morning , it started off as a weekend thing and then.....and then just grew. But since Fergus has arrived one of us has been up when he wakes so that's changed. I work two nights so normally the idol dogs sleep all night then come to bed with me during the day but today's the first day that no one has been home to watch them since we got Fergus, so I slept in the lounge so I could watch Fergus re toilet etc and it was Wilf who stirred twice waking us all . When he's bigger it's going o be very snuggy in my bed lol xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh I could jump right in there with him for a cuddle :baby2: 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just enough room for us all ....


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you underneath the three of them?! Such a cute photo. I was wondering, is Fergus more relaxed about being left because he has the other two to keep him company? You are so lucky to have three gorgeous poos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheers....no I'm at the other end lol... I haven't left him much yet, I should do more


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a lovely curly fluff bundle


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww 3 gorgeous poos in a row,fergus looks like he is slowly catching up in size with his older siblings,gonna be a big lad xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's still ickle Mandy :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------

